# untitled (1 Viewer)



## Deleted member 56014 (May 1, 2014)

.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

Would like to see the rhythm with which you sing the piece.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 6, 2014)

I don't have a rhythm yet, I don't even know what kind of music it will be. Probably something acoustic.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (May 12, 2014)

Powerful lyrics and yet they will be a bit tricky to deliver. You will need powerful vocal ability. You may want to figure out what kind of moodvyou wish to express before you settle on acoustic or not.


----------

